# Another storm in Ontario.



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

I just can't believe all of the snow we are getting this winter! Anyone else enjoying this storm?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it's headed my way! I don't think I'll be "enjoying" it, though. I used to enjoy snowstorms but I'm getting too old for this stuff now!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

RitaandRiley said:


> I think it's headed my way! I don't think I'll be "enjoying" it, though. I used to enjoy snowstorms but I'm getting too old for this stuff now!


Ya, it's only fun for me because my husband is doing all of the shoveling and we don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I AM enjoying this one, because it caused the airlines to reschedule my son's departure back to Hilton Head until Sat. Two more days with my boy! 

I'm not going anywhere today, Dave has the 4WD truck to get him safely home from work, and I have two, strong, full grown sons home at the moment to handle snow removal… Life is good! 

OTOH, I am NOT happy that it will probably cause my Friday night obedience trial to be cancelled!!!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

krandall said:


> I AM enjoying this one, because it caused the airlines to reschedule my son's departure back to Hilton Head until Sat. Two more days with my boy!
> 
> I'm not going anywhere today, Dave has the 4WD truck to get him safely home from work, and I have two, strong, full grown sons home at the moment to handle snow removal&#8230; Life is good!
> 
> OTOH, I am NOT happy that it will probably cause my Friday night obedience trial to be cancelled!!!


Life is good!  So nice that you can spend some more time with your son. Hopefully your trial doesn't get cancelled.
P.S. we went to Hilton Head for our honeymoon. We loved it there and would love to go back again some day.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

We ended up with 15 inches of snow here. It fell over New Year's 
Eve, New Year's Day and it finally stopped this afternoon. Headed down to below zero temps as the high by Monday. So glad Whimsy has here piddle pad.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

whimsy said:


> We ended up with 15 inches of snow here. It fell over New Year's
> Eve, New Year's Day and it finally stopped this afternoon. Headed down to below zero temps as the high by Monday. So glad Whimsy has here piddle pad.


I'm so glad Millie goes in a litter box also. It snowed all day today and all night last night. It's still going strong!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sarahdee said:


> Life is good!  So nice that you can spend some more time with your son. Hopefully your trial doesn't get cancelled.
> P.S. we went to Hilton Head for our honeymoon. We loved it there and would love to go back again some day.


Well, they DID cancel the trial, but they're sending our entry fees back. So at least we're not out the money. I was really excited to go though&#8230; Our last trial, he Q'd in Open, but it was sort of by accident&#8230; I entered him at that level really just for practice, I didn't really think he'd Q&#8230;. just by the skin of our teeth! 

Now he's got a much more solid understanding of the open exercises, and I thinks we might be able to do a really good job and get a strong score!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> We ended up with 15 inches of snow here. It fell over New Year's
> Eve, New Year's Day and it finally stopped this afternoon. Headed down to below zero temps as the high by Monday. So glad Whimsy has here piddle pad.


Your storm is hitting us now, but is being joined by warm, moist air from the south east&#8230; That's why they are saying we're going to get dumped on. Then that cold you have is coming this way too. Supposed to be -5 on Sat.!!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm almost jealous. Temperature here at 9.30am is 31C or 88F and we're heading for 100F. Poor Charlie doesn't get his morning walk at the moment - I just can't get up to walk at 5am and any time after that is too hot.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

I haven't got much of the snow, but we've certainly got the cold. It dropped to around -36C last night, warmed up a bit to about -20C, and now it's dropping again. Poor Piper looks at me like I'm nuts then runs and uses her pee pad when I open the door to let her out, can't say I blame her though.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Piper's Mom said:


> I haven't got much of the snow, but we've certainly got the cold. It dropped to around -36C last night, warmed up a bit to about -20C, and now it's dropping again. Poor Piper looks at me like I'm nuts then runs and uses her pee pad when I open the door to let her out, can't say I blame her though.


Yikes! That's cold. It was about -12C here. That's cold enough!


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarahdee said:


> Yikes! That's cold. It was about -12C here. That's cold enough!


Yep, it's definitely "go out only if you're desperate" weather!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

this frost was kind of cool looking on my enclosed back porch this morning. ( we are only able to go out there spring, summer and fall...not winter) The high on Monday will be only-10 below zero. The last several winters have been kind of mild, so this seems really brutal.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

whimsy said:


> this frost was kind of cool looking on my enclosed back porch this morning. ( we are only able to go out there spring, summer and fall...not winter) The high on Monday will be only-10 below zero. The last several winters have been kind of mild, so this seems really brutal.


Wow!!!! Thanks for sharing those pictures. They are beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> this frost was kind of cool looking on my enclosed back porch this morning. ( we are only able to go out there spring, summer and fall...not winter) The high on Monday will be only-10 below zero. The last several winters have been kind of mild, so this seems really brutal.


Pretty, Evelyn!!! We're not even getting pretty frost here&#8230; Just the brutal cold!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What great shots you got of that frost. It's really beautiful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks! Mother Nature can be very pretty at if you look really close. I once tried to get some close up of snowflakes but it didn't work out too well. The conditions have to be just right to get those big pretty flakes and then they just melt too fast to get a decent picture.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Yup, i'm on the east coast of canada and we're getting it also. Just finally got the power back on, had a gas leak in my house last night and had to evacuate with the dogs late last night in the frigid cold. No heat or hot water most of the night while they had the gas turned off to fix the leak (large icicle broke off house and landed on the meter). Today is -35C again with severe blizzard warning and blowing snow. 

I'm heading south in 2 week.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Tuss said:


> Yup, i'm on the east coast of canada and we're getting it also. Just finally got the power back on, had a gas leak in my house last night and had to evacuate with the dogs late last night in the frigid cold. No heat or hot water most of the night while they had the gas turned off to fix the leak (large icicle broke off house and landed on the meter). Today is -35C again with severe blizzard warning and blowing snow.
> 
> I'm heading south in 2 week.


I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through all of that. That sounds terrible! I will be praying that you get through the storm warm and without incident. I bet you can't wait for your trip.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, wow! How do you even keep the pipes from freezing without heat at that temperature! It was -15 here over night... I can't remember the last time it was this cold! I can't even send Kodi out to pee without putting his coat on. Thank GOD we are wY past potty training!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Heat is back on (it's an essential service is this cold so they got it going quickly). Temp is supposed to rise to a balmy -8 c tomorrow which will be much much better than this freezing cold.

Can't wait to get south. And, my dogs are staying with my trainer who they love. She has a huge indoor training room that is heated where they can run around even on cold days. They haven't had much exercise. She will also do some training with them (she can't resist) so they always come home with some new manners and skills!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We are getting a lot of snow this year. I think we already had 4 snow falls this winter. Today I am breaking out the snow suits!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Evelyn, Those are some real nice pictures. The first time I saw them was on the petguide.app, not sure why but they didn't look right on the app. I'm glad I came back to look at on my computer.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Evelyn, what beauty there is in nature. We got hit hard with this blizzard. I was trapped in my house all day yesterday. The steps outside had an undulating appearance, like sand sometimes gets with shifting water. Couldn't tell where one step ended and the next began. Nobody came by offering to shovel by afternoon so my son from Arizona called a few services he found till one finally agreed to come later in the day. By nightfall I was able to get out and clean off my car. Good thing because by tonight I'll be out of dog food. 

I always shoveled myself but finally, after many warnings it wasn't wise, gave up the ghost and hired it out.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

-36C is -33F. Yikes!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

omg :jaw:.... try to stay warm!! and its suppose to get colder! ugh.


----------

